# ENISA-Studie hilft bei Risikoabschätzung für Cloud Computing



## Newsfeed (20 November 2009)

Wie Unternehmen und Behörden von den Vorteilen desCloud Computing profitieren können, ohne sich den damit verbundenen Risiken auszusetzen, will ein Report der europäischen Sicherheitsorganisation vermitteln.

Weiterlesen...


----------

